# Ron Artest?



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/sacramento-kings/391632-artest-says-stint-kings-near-end.html
Both Artest and Petrie are expecting Artest to be not be in Sacramento for much longer. 
What would you trade for him at the deadline?

If he opts out this summer and the rockets shell out the money to sign bonzi, we could possibly get him pretty cheap.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know. I love on court Artest, but I just dont know if his off court antics are worth dealing with. Over the last few years, this guy has been nothing but a cancer with tremendous amounts of baggage...

But its hard to say no to his game. would he want to play 2nd or even 3rd fiddle? Who knows...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike James for Ron Artest. That's the only deal. I don't think it will be beneficial for us to get Artest. The reason is that Sacramento is going to ask a lot more back.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He keeps talking about going to New York. That's the only place he should go.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Didn't he say (cuople years ago) that if the Kings would bring Adelman and Bonzi back to Sacramento he would play for free? So it's obvious that he would like to play here but i dont think Morey is going give the more than Mike James and maybe Snyder or Novak.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't know if I would part with Novak. You can see the potential in him to be a sick shooter. He just needs another year or two on the defensive end to not be so much of a liability.

I agree with everyone else. I see Houston only willing to give up James as the primary piece along with Snyder and maybe Francis, Head, or a second round pick.

Is James/Head/2nd round pick to muck to gamble for Artest? I say no. I would do that but I really don't think Sacramento would.

Man, Artest and Battier on the court at the same time. WOW! LOCKDOWN BABY!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I would trade for him but wouldn't sign him back for next season. He tends to start problems when he spends too much time in one place.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Artest would be great, but I wouldn't give up to much for him. James, Snyder, or Novak and maybe a pick is all we could do.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I would give up pretty much anyone apart from Yao or T-Mac for Artest. What's the point of being conservative and being afraid to risk messing up chemistry? So we can have 50 wins instead of 40? If we're going to win the title we need to take a risk and make a significant change.

The Kings aren't insane. They're not accepting Mike James' bad contract for Artest's expiring one unless we throw in Brooks and Scola.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

What about Snyder, Brooks, Novak, and Francis?
I don't even want to mention Battier at of fear of the what the response will be here, but I'm thinking it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Artest would take the spot of either Battier Wells or Head so to swap one of them is a good idea.

So say BAttier Snyder James Francis (any combination) for Artest


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know how keen the Kings would be to take Battier. He's declining and still has something like three years left on his contract.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

As for other possibilities, a dark, dark, darkhorse is Houston.



> I say that only on intrigue alone - Artest with former Kings coach Rick Adelman again, not to mention Tracy McGrady, Yao Ming and a pairing with Bonzi Wells that worked so well during the 2006 playoff run?!
> 
> The Rockets are on the playoff bubble, although they've won 11 of their last 12 games. To my knowledge, the two teams have not spoken. As for what the Kings would want, I can tell you that they are very high on Rockets rookie point guard Aaron Brooks out of Oregon. How high? There was some internal talk in June about shocking the NBA world and drafting Brooks at the No. 10 spot. He was taken 26th overall by the Rockets.
> 
> One trade that I'd have to think would make Geoff Petrie do back flips: Artest for Brooks, the expiring contract of Steve Francis ($2.4 million) and rookie forward Luis Scola ($2.9 million and signed through 2010).


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Peja Vu said:


> As for other possibilities, a dark, dark, darkhorse is Houston.


If thats what we have to give up, I dont want Artest anymore


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Id be down for some sort of deal like that, but at the expense of Scola? No way


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We are not giving up Brooks there is no way in hell.

End of story.


But seriously I wouldnt swap Brooks for Artest straight but then they want us to add Scola...............Tell em their dreamin.(any Australians should get that)

Who would be our back up PG anyways if Brooks left. 

Brooks and Landry are going to really grow as players at the Rockets.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brooks will grow as a player, but odds are he will never be as good of an NBA talent as Ron Artest is right now. I'm reluctant to trade Scola because our PF situation is bad enough as it is and I'd prefer not to be forced to play Artest at PF which is why i would replace Scola with Novak and Snyder


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

how about throwing rafer alston into the deal?? he would be a really good backup point guard for the kings, id say an improvement on udrih and then possibly throw in snyder, francis or whatever it takes to even up the contracts but we cant give up our young talent for a guy who might only play 30 odd games for us


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I like Artest, but just don't really want to give up any guys that are in our rotation right now. Can't we do a trade similar to what the Grizzlies got for Gasol?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Brooks will grow as a player, but odds are he will never be as good of an NBA talent as Ron Artest is right now. I'm reluctant to trade Scola because our PF situation is bad enough as it is and I'd prefer not to be forced to play Artest at PF which is why i would replace Scola with Novak and Snyder


So you would play Novak or Snyder at the Pf position than Scola?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Seriously, I'd be fine with expiring contracts and a draft pick...not sure if Petrie is ready to settle for that yet, though.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Peja Vu said:


> Seriously, I'd be fine with expiring contracts and a draft pick...not sure if Petrie is ready to settle for that yet, though.


i do wish we get him i really would take anything i just want a trade:biggrin:, Artest would be a high risk and high reward i take it to get us over the playoff hump in this horrible West


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> So you would play Novak or Snyder at the Pf position than Scola?


no, replace scola with novak and snyder in the trade


----------

